# New Sonax coating CC36



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Introduced the new coating from Sonax.








Has anyone tried or going to try? )


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

Will it make my car bullet proof?


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

CLCC said:


> Will it make my car bullet proof?


yes of course


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

How much is the question


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

phillipnoke said:


> How much is the question


Can you put a price on bullet proofness?


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

CLCC said:


> Can you put a price on bullet proofness?


Priceless?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

So how much is it


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Advert sounds like a pro only registered detailer type of product. 

I tried the SONAX Xtreme ProfiLine Nano Paint Protect Aerosol and although application wasn't the nicest or all that easy to avoid smears, it's proving to be quite a strong sealant. I don't see it as a full on nano coating but it's resisted some pretty poor washes with the father in law using the washing up bowl, an old dish clothe and a liberal serving of fairy liquid or similar. 

So a proper sonax coating sounds promising


----------



## spenstar (May 11, 2010)

Price 79,95€ as might be expected


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Alasar said:


> Introduced the new coating from Sonax.
> 
> Has anyone tried or going to try? )


Get me a part number and I'll order it!
(Not at my computer at the moment)

Edit; 236941

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

From the German product page:

product benefits

For less maintenance requirements as "Easy-to-clean" effect.

Incredibly deep shine with stunning color intensity.

Increases the life of the paint surface and thus contributes actively to maintaining the value of the vehicle.

product application

Wash the vehicle first thoroughly and free of all superficial dirt. Then the varnish by polishing machine polished to hologram-free high gloss.

Versiegelung- Step 1:

-The Surface must be perfectly clean before sealing. These spray with the included in the set product Prepare the polished paint and wipe the resulting film carefully.

-The In set included thin gray cloth folding expose to the sponge (1).

open bottle Basecoat (1) and screw the dosing spout.

-Wenige Drops of Produktsauf give the cloth and comprehensive thinly crosswise, always just edit patches. (Max. ¼ hood = ½ square meters). redispensing if required.

Let dry and gently wipe -Shortly streak-free with a clean microfiber cloth the surface.

begin -with the next patch. It always pay attention to an overlap of the surfaces. Once a contiguous area is treated (for example, hood), is this again thoroughly inspected and irregularities possibly polished immediately.

Important: The treated areas may from now no longer wet or touched.

Sealing - Step 2:

-After the entire vehicle is sealed with Basecoat, the order of Glosscoat (2) can take place.

Important: The curing of the basecoat of 1 hour is observed!

something Glosscoat was -There at the place where started giving on the thin side of the job shammes (2) and spread evenly. The surfaces to be treated can be larger now. If a connected component is treated with microfibre cloth is wiped to remove excess lubricant film.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## spenstar (May 11, 2010)

in video it shows stone chip protection. Seriously?!


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

spenstar said:


> in video it shows stone chip protection. Seriously?!


No mention of stone chip protection dude. The video showed dirt particles on a magnified scale.:thumb:


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Easy application






base coat - fast dry coating (40 minutes). with fast type wipe technique.

second step looks like silicon (netshield)

"no overnight cure time" he-he. I don't think so. )


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I still can't find this listed anywhere in Germany!

I've gone with Nanolex Si3D on one car for the time being, will see if this arrives in January...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Now available in Germany...

https://www.oil-center.de/detail/index/sArticle/1058

http://www.flowmaxx.eu/de/Nano-Technologie/Nano-Lack/SONAX-PROFILINE-CeramicCoating-CC36.html


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

another review

http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/product-review-sonax-cc36-ceramic-coating/


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

I have tested it in "quick test". Easy to use. Good gloss. Durability is middle.
Not have time for full test. (


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Alasar said:


> I have tested it in "quick test". Easy to use. Good gloss. Durability is middle.
> Not have time for full test. (


Have you used any of the other claimed aerosol nano coatings from sonax like their nano paint protect or premium class nano paint coating?

I've used the nano paint protect and durability and beading was extremely good for an aerosol sealant but not quite that of a proper coating.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> Have you used any of the other claimed aerosol nano coatings from sonax like their nano paint protect or premium class nano paint coating?
> 
> I've used the nano paint protect and durability and beading was extremely good for an aerosol sealant but not quite that of a proper coating.


It's only the gloss coat that's aerosol based though bud.:thumb: The base coat is non aerosol in liquid form.Will be using it on a white Z4 in the next few weeks so will add to the feedback. I did have a cheeky play with the gloss coat it certainly adds to a non base coat finish and the water behaviour is typical Sonax. Although nothing to do with the products performance I was really pleased with the presentation and the accessories provided!! :thumb:


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> Have you used any of the other claimed aerosol nano coatings from sonax like their nano paint protect or premium class nano paint coating?
> 
> I've used the nano paint protect and durability and beading was extremely good for an aerosol sealant but not quite that of a proper coating.


All true but 1st coating is usual

My kit


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Now available in the UK

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=1800


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I am looking for a new nano coating to use on the Mrs car this spring but the price makes it close to gtechniq CSL and EXO which is tried and tested and I personally know it performs extremely well even with diy application outside.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I think the price thing needs to be looked at in context - apparently you'll get 2-3 cars out of this kit, while CSL+EXO is going to be much more expensive even just for 2 cars. Then again you probably need to factor in that it appears that for durability to approach 2-3 years you need 6 monthly top-ups with PNS....but thats a LOT cheaper than Reload, Over Coat and the other maintenance products all coating manufacturers talk about. The Sonax kit also includes paint prep and an MF, which helps costs a little. 

Still quite interested in this though. Looks well suited to those that dont have the ability to garage a car for 24 hours after application.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

duarbilty by sonax is up to one year,not much compare to other quality coatings.


----------

